# Chinese Algae Eater Agressiveness



## Divelucaya (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a 16 gallon tank stocked with:

1 neon tetra
2 platys (I was told by the previous owner they were platys but they look more like a picture I saw of serpae tetra; orange with a black spot)
1 African dwarf frog
1 Chinese algae eater (maybe a golden because of the color)

I got the frog and algae eater about three weeks ago. The algae eater promptly took care of all the algae in my tank, including that on the plastic plant leaves and the bubble wand (how it could get the algae off the wand without getting a mouthful of air amazes me). After about a week I saw that the algae eater seemed to be acting agressively, first to the frog and then to the other fish. I have read at a couple websites that the Chinese algae eaters can get agressive over territorial issues. I have also read that having a 2nd Chinese algae eater can reduce the agressiveness towards the other fish. When I bought mine I saw no agressive behavior from the algae eaters to the fish that were in the same tank at Petco.

So, several questions.
1) Although neither the frog nor any of the other fish have (yet) been harmed, is this agressiveness something to worry about?
2) Is this agressive behavior possibly due to a lack of algae to eat? And if so, should I consider "promoting" algae growth (by leaving the light on for longer periods)?
3) I have read that these algae eaters can get quite big. Will its' adult size be a concern for my 16 gallon tank?
4) This may sound like a stupid question but what do I do if I have to get rid of the algae eater? I don't know if Petco or other tank owners would take it over concerns of possibly transferring diseases or parasites (which I don't believe is an issue in my tank) and even if a tank owner was willing to take it they may not once they find out about the agressiveness.
5) Would a second Chinese algae eater calm this one down or just create double the chaos?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*the true chinese algae eater, when young is a great algae eater, but with age, becomes hateful and territorial and will continue to act territorial. They are even more so if kept in groups. i would take that unit back to where you got it and explain the problem to the manager, and ask for a return credit, towards a few snails, or a small BN pleco if algae is a real problem for you. This is one varmit thats attitude only gets worse with age. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

CAEs unfortunately are agressive by nature. Same with the flying fox and false SAE. 

However, a true SAE is the one you want for a community tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry..didn't actually answer your questions with my last comment so here goes:

1) Yes
2) NO
3) YES
4) I would check with PetCo. The ones I know have been known to foster fish. Check to see if you can return it where you purchased it. (the return policy may be out)
5) double the chaos


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I agree the SAE would be a much better choice*


----------



## Divelucaya (Jul 1, 2009)

I can figure out that CAE means Chinese algae eater but what is SAE (something algae eater). I really appreciate the forum and the information I have gleaned from it but too many times I have seen the use of acronyms or scientific names for fish and I just don't have the time to go searching for the common names. And my local pet store (Petco) does not identify their fish by scientific name, only by common name, so I will get nowhere if I ask for a Somethingacus Swimmea.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Siamese Algae Eater

similar looking to the CAE, but less aggressive


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

I had two. They're great when they're young, but as they get bigger, they get agressive, and i mean AGRESSIVE. Bad idea for me putting two in the same tank. They get super terratorial, and I have seen some get pretty large, way too large for a tank like yours. My dad like to call them torpedo fish, because if another tank member gets too close to their terratory, they will charge at them, and they their slim bodies make them look just like a torpedo! If I were you, I would try to find a bigger home for him.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Great, I have 2 of these things in my community tetra tank... I can't take them back. Wonderful!


----------

